# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  ADT alarm and armed response

## murdock

they say you shoulnt write threads when you are angry but here goes...i have just finished tried to get hold of someone from ADT security...man can this company dodge and duck and dive the md is out of town the second in charge is not in the office and unfortunately there is nowone else with any authourity available at this point in time...i have just got back to my house to find the alarm has been going for i dont know how long...so i try contact ADT and speak to someone with authourity because this is now just becoming a joke...for 4 month now i have had a problem with this alarm so i contact them we run a test and all is clear...yet everyday i receive a sms to niotify me that i need to test my alarm.

we had a vehicle break in so i pressed the panic button and did not get a response so i contacted them and compained the following evening i had a response vehicle every hour on the hour come screeching into my driveway get out the vehicle with the dogs going crazy put a piece of paper into my letter box get bacj into his vehicle and screech out again until after 5 hours i finally had enough and could not get to sleep so i waited till he arrived at the next hour and threatened him if he did it again :Boxing: ...i think he got the hint and didnt come back.

i will give them until 14.00 today to sort this problem out otherwise i will canceal the contract due to no service delivery and change to blue or coin security.

----------


## Graeme

Murdock I am so glad I read your post - I was right on the verge of contacting ADT to instal some security devices at my home to beef up my security measures.  I guess I shall think again about this.  Kind regards.

----------


## Dave A

Oops! Now that has cost another client so far.

This internet thing can be scary sometimes...

----------


## murdock

14.00 came and went no response from ADT i decided to get an independant in to rectify the problem...to find it was the ADT installers fault...due to incorrect installation...the problem was rectified at a nominal fee which will be forwarded to ADT for collection...i then proceeded wit a 911 panic button as if i was a hostage  within a couple of seconds they responded...i decided not to answer the telephone so they called 3 times...i decided after 3 calls to answer...they asked my password which i gave to them...now this is the joke i have a person holding a gun to my wifes head while another person is raping her  they ask the password what do you think i do... i am faced with a problem do i give them the wrong password and hope they handle the incident "proffessionally" or do i give them the correct password??? well from experiense dealing with ADT i take my chances and try sort the problem out myself...rather than having 1 person come screeching into my property causing panic probably resulting in the hijackers killing both of us.

put your armed response to the test and see how they handle this type of situation as this is becoming a comon one in this sad rainbow nation...i would be interested to see how your armed response reacts...and if they are any good i would ike to change to that company...because at the end of the day i can look after myself it is my wife and childrens safety i am concerned about...once it has happened it is already toooo late.

one of the biggest problems i find with armed response companies is that when they need to promote their company in your area they will have all their vehicles parked on the verges and driving around...until they finish marketing then once you sign up...some of them take 20 minutes or longer to response...what is the good of that...the other joke is they arrive with 1 person in a vehicle...normally when these caring loving people of this rainbow nation attack you they are normal 4 or more...go figue.

----------


## Upstairs

The big problem is our shortage of techs. These people are sent on courses to do the installations according to spec. They then become installers. The system is an RF setup, and these guys do not understand radio. There are so many factors than can influence just the antenna, and when you are not a qualified radio tech, you will make mistakes. On the other hand it boils down to the individual who does not care about the job, or the knobs who calls themselves execs who put so much pressure on their workforce and care more about the profit than employing more people or pay qualified people what they are worth. Fact is it could cost someone his life. Go around to the repeater sites and have a look at the shoddy work!

----------


## murdock

just go around the country and see how it is falling apart...never mind the technical skills...my best is still the 3 security gaurds...1 supervisor...2 artisan who sit in the vehicles  watching the 1 labourer actually doing the work on the side of the road.

----------


## murdock

i almost forgot... i did get a message on my phone from ADT yesterday.

----------


## murdock

just a something to note when installing a security system... the security companies always fit sensors etc inside the house never on the outside...by the time the alarm goes off the caring loving people are already in your house and they then normally have about 15 to 20 minutes to clean you out before the security company arrives...so if you plan on having a system fitted make sure the out side of the house is covered first...so that the alarm goes off warning you that there are people on your property giving you time to either defend yourself or get your family into a safe room...and test your system frequently...you dont want to get caught with your pant down.

----------


## duncan drennan

> ..you dont want to get caught with your pant down.


So no sleeping naked  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> just a something to note when installing a security system... the security companies always fit sensors etc inside the house never on the outside...by the time the alarm goes off the caring loving people are already in your house and they then normally have about 15 to 20 minutes to clean you out before the security company arrives...so if you plan on having a system fitted make sure the out side of the house is covered first...so that the alarm goes off warning you that there are people on your property giving you time to either defend yourself or get your family into a safe room...and test your system frequently.


I fully agree. We were fortunate enough to not be home when our house was broken into (in Pretoria a couple of years ago). We did have an alarm which was easily circumvented by the criminals and did not even sound. Try wrapping a duvet around your self and see if your sensors pick you up - you'll be shocked.

In my opinion the only thing an alarm is good for is as an early warning so that you can make sure that you are safe. Have something on the outside of your house to alert you to intruders so that you can phone the police or alarm company as soon as something happens. The police are *fast* if they know that a crime is in progress (well, that was my experience).

Protect yourself and your family. All you stuff is insured and has no value compared to your family's and your own life and safety.

----------


## Dave A

> So no sleeping naked


I guess that explains this, then.

----------


## Alta Murray

I can not agree more!  I don't want to know if someone is already in my house, I am then completely vulnerable and have only seconds to react.  How silly is that?  Even way back when I was still on the ball and in training with a sniper, it was no plan, so what about now when I am completely rusty?  Plus it is boring to get your gun out every night and putting it away in the morning.

After a spade of burglaries in our 'hood, I decided enough was enough, and my hubby and I decided that we would put on our criminal caps, and see what makes certain houses attractive.  Firstly they love the dark and bushy gardens, lots of hidy holes.  Walls around your house is also very attractive, they can hide behind it, and there is the new method on the market, fence running & jumping.  They also don;t like noise.

My hubby did our own alarm system, and I promise you, you can not set foot on our property without lights flashing and alarms screaming.  On the perimeters of our property, not in the house though we have that too. That made a lot of sense and was a very cheap option, though I don't understand the techy stuff that he did. I only know that when the alarm goes off there is a box where I can see where someone tripped the alarm, so that I can pin-point location.

Also the response time of the security companies remain a problem, so we had to come up with a better plan.  I did very quick research on the suburbs where crime is rife and when you drive through these areas the one thing you don't see in the streets is movement. It is very quiet.

In the old days when we just moved in, we were on the outskirts of Pta, so it was literally a question of taming the West, and we were 4 who used to storm out with our guns on a count-down no less.  But us 4 knew what we were doing and trusted each other, we worked well together and no one was trigger happy.  We just chased the criminals off, never did we need to fire off a shot.

However, today things look different and we are supposed to become the new center of Pretoria, we are completely built-up and just off Zambesi Drive.  We had to come up with a new plan.

I called a meeting in the park, and we discussed reaction plans, worked everything out, so that we could patrol our own space. We all know the police is under-sourced, I have called only to be told they had no vechicles, or they had vehicles but no petrol.  It is not their fault.  So we have to step up and take responsibility for our own safety.  

Fortunately I insisted on a dry run, as I did not know a lot of the people in the 'hood, and I had visions of running into a neighbour, high on adrenaline, responding to the alarm, and have him shoot me!  

The dry run was an absolute flop!  The man that had to sound the alarm, forgot to do so as he had visitors from over-seas, so we all sat outside with our whistles and cell phones in hand, waiting for an alarm that never came.  Eventually we got him on the phone, and then then alarm sounded!

The first thing I saw as I rounded the corner was my one ouk with brandy in one hand and gun in the other.  He made the perfect target as he had taken his shirt off and was wearing a glow-in-the-dark nipple ring.  Total chaos ensued, and I had two guys down my street who acted out every scene they had ever seen in a movie, they were ducking and weaving behind cars and bushes, and I sat on the corner hosing myself! I could do nothing, I was lame with laughter and had no legs.

After many a meeting we came up with something that worked for us, where we do use the whistles and only some people are aloud to go outside. I also encouraged the people not to sit in their houses, but to go for walks and bicycle rides so that we now have a busy 'hood.  Visibility is key, and when we meet in the park, the word does spread that we are active.  We don't have burglaries anymore, yet we remain vigilant.

I hope this helps. And you know what?  Doing it for yourself is a lot of fun and it is empowering.  We now know all our neighbours and the whole feel has changed.  It is a really nice play to live.

----------

Dave A (06-Jun-08)

----------


## murdock

that must have been duncan when his duvet fell off :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

:Rofl:  Now I'm legless too.



> ...wearing a glow-in-the-dark nipple ring.


There are some things you don't want to know about your neighbours.

----------


## Margaret D

I'm guessing he was an invited intruder....

----------


## Alta Murray

You are so right -- I never specked the ouk in the same way again.  I kept on wondering about the glow-in-the-dark issue?  Why do you need that for?  His wife seems dead normal, but though there are things you don't want to know,I like the new snug village feel.

----------


## murdock

i am working at one of the estates...i dont know how people can live on top of each other like that...if your neighbour forget to close the blinds...well i will leave that to your imagination...the other thing i noticed was all the vicious dogs...if you live in an estate with security what the big dogs for... your neighbiour??? i also noticed the amount of small children these places are like breeding gorunds...just an something i noticed i would watch the maids...with the kids...for two reasons the one child was less than a year old out in the sun at 12 midday...the poor kid looked like it was suffering from the heat but the maid was more concerned about sitting chatting to all the mates...and another child was screaming it lungs out and all the maids were tooo busy lying around on the grass to bothered with the kids...when my new kid arrives i will be installing cctv to monitor the maid with the child.

while on the subject of maids and children i once caught a maid breast feeding the owners child...hence the need for cctv...i am not going to devulge other things i have caught maids doing in the house while the owner is at work...just be careful of rubbing the maid up the wrong way...they have access to everything in your house.

----------


## Alta Murray

The breast feeding is very worrying as so much can be passed onto the child through breast milk, I am talking life threatening disease here!!  Perhaps you should be a good Samaritan and report this to the parents?  I know this is hard, it is very very hard to get involved but just remember it might be your child one day God forbid.

I needed the laugh though, so thanks, I shall be very nice to my maid in future, we all appreciate the heads-up

----------


## Chatmaster

I truly enjoyed reading this thread and must say that there are some very valuable information here. Alta I have a nabbing question, how did you end up in training with a sniper?

----------


## chriszelda

i found it very interresting to read your post about adt....
here is a experience i had with chubb....
in january of this year my husband went to the stock room in our business premises that is situated outside...to my surprise he came rushing in blurting that there has been a brake in.....to my surprise i asked
why we where not notified as we do have a alarm in our stock room.....obviously....
havin a look at the place whe found the door closed....but the windows open and in some way they managed theyre way into a small little hole.....
upon enterring whe found that our alarm was still active......now ....
long story short
this must have happened over the weekend as whe found our stock room like this on the monday morning.whe had to phone chubb to ask them to come out...after 35 minutes they showed up,,,,,,dont even ask me how long the police took.....
anyway
my husband, obviously a bit angry by this time did inq about the alarm and if they recieved a open or close signal anytime over the weekend......
and the security officer said: and i quoate " eish i don`t know man,you must phone tha office"
completely frustrated my husband than proceeded to do so.....
they sent a technisian out. very polite guy. went inside...stuffed around on a radio or something and then proceeded to say that our alarm is not connected to chubbs office so they wont recieve any type of signal....
destress,open or closed....by now my husband was fuming.....
once again phoning the chubb security company office
my husband inq about the info that this tech has given to him and the call agent confirms.....whe paid 6 months on a security bill that never worked!!!!!
so to rectify the situation the tech fixed the problem....and yes you guessed...whe were billed another R2500.000 to fix the problem that wasnt made by us in the first place....
it is now june 2008
i tried to phone their head office to speak to someone in charge to tell them that i will not be paying for someone elses incompetence...
i recieved a letter of summons.....i wiped my bum with it.....
i now have 4 boerboele in my yard
they are doing one hell of a job better than chubb!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dave A

Ouch! Reminds me to test our connectivity, although so far so good whenever I *have* tested it (touch wood).

I just got a notice from Chubb about their special increase to cover increased fuel costs. Another 10% increase on top of the normal inflation increment  :Frown:

----------


## Alta Murray

Oi Chatmaster!  Missed you on all the ohter threads which were very interesting so you must have been hitting the boring ones lol.

My uncle was a sniper in the old SADF, and he took me under his wing.  The training is harsh, make no mistake, but it was absolutely one of the most wonderful experiences in my life.  The standard by its very reason is extremely high, and you have to be able to hit a target with your back to the target, then turn on count, and without aiming, hit your target spot on.  Your grouping needs to be very close, and I was always very impressed when I could get little sunglasses - that's what I call it anyway.  

I have to point out, in the interest of useless information, that it is impossible to hit a bee.  The flight pattern is too erratic and upredictable.

I am rusty now though, but it is all in the breathing, and you don't have to be a good shot to be able to protect yourself. A human body is a huge target, but I just wanted to be able to be good enough to wound and not to kill.  

What bothers me about this thread is the underlying sense of helplessness.  We have not only given our power away but our sense of responsibility.

I am not for the trigger happy lot, and I am not an advocate for violence meeting violence, but there is so much you can do to safeguard yourself and your family, yet we just don't want to pick up the responsiblitly.

So we pacify ourselves with security companies, paying good money for protection that may or may not come, relaying on the police when we know they are faced with unsurmountable problems.......we grew up under a paternalistic government and now we refuse to believe that Big Daddy will not come and save us.

Wake up, you are on your own, and you and only you can come up with a plan to protect yourself and your family. You can pop into your local police station for a few pointers and tips, they are more than happy to help, and you can gear up your neighbourhood.  Your neighbours remain your first line of defense.  

A criminal will run if given the choice, and they are human too, so they will choose the soft targets, they are lazy like everyone else and will take the easiest route open to them.  

In all the years we have not had to fire a shot, except for our one neighbour who fortunately moved, who fired off three shots one night, pursuing a speeding vehicle on foot wearing slip-slops! He was nick-named Buurman, and I do believe the last time old Buurman touched based with any form of exercise,was in primary school running to the tuck shop to be first in line. Have to give him a perfect score for optimism though as the vehicle was hauling ass with screaming tires, I don't know whether it was the shots or the sight of Buurman in hot pursuit that put them off. Buurman was leaning back hard to compensate for his SA boep, struggling to find his centre of balance, waving his gun and screaming abuse!  

I think we can use this as a platform to discuss different plans and views, and perhaps help each other and safe a life.

----------


## murdock

well finally...after 8 years of waiting for the right house at an affordable price... it looks like i will be a home owner soon...now to decide which security company will be serve the needs of my family...after listening to the radio this morning even armed guards at home dont seem to work.

one thing i have noticed in the morning is how many of the houses which have been up for sale for a long time sudden this morning have sold signs...is it because of the interest rate? have people got desperate and dropped the price to get rid of the house quickly.

----------


## Dave A

> My uncle was a sniper in the old SADF,


That reminds of selection after basics. The whole intake was standing on parade and as each speciality was called out, interested/qualified troopies would march off to the allocated area to volunteer. For example, they'd call out "Drivers. Troope with drivers licences will be selected first" etc.

They started with the tougher stuff.
Recces - a small group
Parabats - quite a few more
Snipers..... No-one.

The Kommandant could be heard quite clearly over the PA saying "Thank goodness we don't have any of those mother f*ckers here."

Yep. Sometimes it doesn't pay to wear pips. 



> one thing i have noticed in the morning is how many of the houses which have been up for sale for a long time sudden this morning have sold signs...is it because of the interest rate? have people got desperate and dropped the price to get rid of the house quickly.


Makes you think about today's bargain is tomorrow's miracle price.

Congrats on getting the house, Murdock.

----------


## murdock

i got lucky or did i...maybe i thought paying 40 % less than the market value was a bargain...but am i not going to now sit with a property which will be worth even less in months to come because of the way people are battling to get bonds even my bond aplication was rejected they said i only qualified for a bond of 470 thousand with my present income...where can you buy a house for that price...you would be lucky to find a 1 bedroom flat for that price.

all i am hearing in my travels every day is how people are battling to survive...and another scary thing i have noticed is how many of my customers have their staff of short time...the only people who are not battling are goverment staff getting  big increases...eskom got big bonuses thats why we have to now pay the price....i dont understand how goverment staff get more than 10 % increases yet the private sector people got less than 10 %....goverment has suplus funds yet the petrol price...interest rates...rates...electricity...food prices...and everything else is going up....i am just an uneducated fool who doesnt know much about politics and stuff...but something sure as heck dont seem right to me.

----------


## murdock

thanks dave i am like a kid in a candy store with the house...i have so many things i want to do in the house but i found out this weekend it is not going to happen overnight...i have a small budget and a huge imagination and plenty energy...good thing the house and garden show is coming up soon i can go get some ideas on cheap smart ways to fix the house on a shoe string budget.

----------


## Alta Murray

Hee-hee, sure Dave, though the training was tough for the snipers and you have to have natural talent, they had it so nice afterwards, did easy time. Now like an old aristocrat once said : Any fool can be uncomfortable. So a toast to all the mother fu@#$ of the world, though I married a troep.... but then I can always plead that I just don't understand men.

----------


## Alta Murray

Murdock congrats, may your new house be a home, and that no money can buy.

Take heart dear friend, when we moved in, we moved into an empty shell, like in devoid of a working bathroom and kitchen in the house.  We only had x amount to spend on building our house, and worked out that it will be very expensive to add onto the house later on, so we went for the whole nine yards in size. Sure size matters, tell yourself that if you have to use the gardeners loo, and cook on a primus.

My uncle came to visit us back then, and he told me that I will never be happier than I was right then, that I will always look back on that time as the best time of my life.  He may be dead now, but he was right.  I am passing that onto you. 

We didn't even have a shoe-string budget, we were fresh out of money, we had nothing!  Since then we have re-decorated twice, and the only tip I can give you is that your space should reflect your inner world.  Some of the magazines have excellent tips as well, and what I did in the end, and it saved me a lot of money, is to select the perfect picture for every room, and then do the room up.  No unexpected results and money wasted, and then you add a layer of your personal touch.

Have fun!

----------


## Alta Murray

My goodness yes!!!!  At long last!! They are actually called civil servants, standing in service of the people, yet they are the millionares today.  Check the cars they are driving!  It makes absolutely no sense!! In the old days if you worked for the governemnt you took the bus, do you remember those chaps in their safari suits?  All the public services are falling apart, and we pay for it?  No logic to the set-up at this stage, but then they are called officials and they are here to rule us.  So shut up and stand in line is the official line. Yuk

----------


## Leeu

Murdock, I want to tell my experience with Chub, A couple of years back I had a Take Away business on the South Coast, at this time I drove up to JHB twice a month on business, on this occasion, I was in JHB when I received a call from Chub to say there is an alarm at my shop, what must they do, I told them to react, the control then informed me if nothing was wrong I would not hear from them again that night, on all alarms I react myself as well, not been on the coast at the time I phoned my son and request him to investigate, when he arrived at the shop he found the shop keeper next door had forgotten to disarm his side of premise before entering, he called me back to tell me this, I asked had Chub respondent yet, to the negative, thinking I am doing them a favor by canceling the call, I called them, the first thing I did when they answered was to ask what was the status of the alarm and was informed that they respondent and all was in order, been pissed off with my son I called him back to have a go at him, but the shop keeper came to his rescue, saying from the alarm to now he has been sitting on the steps waiting for the armed response, he did not want to be mistaken as the intruder, so how was that service, arriving back I cancelled their contract and contracted a local reputed service, to date no problem and I lived 20km from my shop and had to rely of their honesty, on many occasions I still responded to the call as back-up just to find they are investigating or completing their report before leaving the site

----------


## Loman

I've recently moved back to SA after four years in Mozambique as a technical manager for a armed response company and was astonished by the inadequate service so many South African armed response company's deliver.

But even more troubling was how many south africans didn't test their systems or worse, challenge the so called technicians that show up from time to time.
Just before i left Mozambique there were two incidents where two guys pretended to be working for the local armed response company and disconnected their siren, PIR's and contact magnets. Then just walked in the following night and took everything. 

I decided to check whether it is possible in SA or not. I targeted ADT since it would be easier explaining what i've done to just one company.

One morning i cruised through Port Elizabeth and stopped at the first ADT sign i stumbled across. A very nice old lady opened up and i explained that I'm from ADT and there seem to be a problem with the alarm system. I didn't even need to open the case as they didn't change the default installers code. 
I changed zone 2-6 to an unused definition and left zone 1 like it was (front and back door). there is no burglar proofing so access could be through a window.
The second house's owner almost broke my neck, shouting how useless ADT is and the lack of communication as he canceled his contract last month and if anyone from ADT ever set their foot on his property again he'll bury them under his peach tree.
The third house was a little more tricky as the case had a tamper on and opening it would trigger the alarm and a message sent to ADT. In the end i had to go to each PIR and unscrew the com and NC wires and twist them together whilst i'm assuring the owner that, no he would not have to pay anything as the fault is ours.(That should have made him suspicious since ADT is all about the money :Cool: )

That afternoon i went back and undid the changes i've made and explained to the owners how easily it would have been to leave it like that, waited till they are away and enter without any fuss.

I've done that only to prove a point and i hope that by reading this you might improve the safety and security of your family and friends.

The company i've started five months ago mainly deals with computers but because of the high demand for quality intruder alarm systems i've decided to continue with that as well. 

If only ADT and the other famous companies would spend more time on training and quality control i wouldn't have to go and redo their screwups. Not that i'm complaining, i'm making a killing :Big Grin: 

I would advise all those shopping for an security system to: (depending on the property, its layout and size)

1) Consider beams rather than electrical fencing - electrical fences are easily diverted by anyone with a little knowledge, it is also more prone to false alarms. When shopping for beams rather buy the one that has two or more beams that have to trip before an alarm condition occurs, a falling leaf for example would not trigger it then.

2) The price difference between the 25watt siren and the 40watt siren is on average R35. I would opt for the 40W

3) Install a couple of lights around the house that would switch on when the alarm occur. The installer of your alarms system should know how to do this, if they don't, kick them out as their incompetence would cost you money due to incorrect installation.

4) A very cheap way to effectively install CCTV in your house: What you need are some webcams, up to 16 if you need that many, two or three hubs (depending on how many webcams you have) and a computer. Many programs are available for this but I'll focus on the one i used the most often - SurveillizCam. There is a free version available but only one channel ( one webcam) can be used. For you that need more channels the program can be bought for a very reasonable price. The program captures a photo every couple of milliseconds and uses that as a reference to the incoming video and when the picture changes it starts to record. This will save many MB on your hard drive and you can watch the entire day in a couple of minutes as it will record only motion. 
The program is from novosun and can be downloaded from their website: 
www.novosun.com
* The free version is limited to one channel!

5) If you are interested in a wireless panic alarm that come standard with many of these intruder alarm installations get an extra transmitter that you can carry around your neck ( ask your company for a suitable one - the keyring model is a little inappropriate) Lets face it, when you need to press the panic button you don't always have your car or house keys with you.

6) When you do get the wireless panic alarm ask for one with two channels. 1 channel that triggers the siren but doesn't send a signal to the armed response, the second that sends the signal but doesn't trigger the siren. 
Use channel one for pesty children, channel 2 when you have an emergency.
Making the panic alarm silent is preferable as the intruders doesn't know that it has been triggered, until the armed response arrives.

7) Insist that they get the power supply from the DB board on its own breaker. There has been cases where fires have started due to a dodgy connections in the ceiling.

8) Many people these days prefer to go wireless with their whole alarm system. Unfortunately many people also forget that the batteries needs changing. The batteries in contact magnets are guaranteed for three years, some might last for five. PIR's last anywhere from 6 months to one year depending on the amount of activity. Check them regularly.

9) Many systems can have anywhere from 25 - 65 passwords. After installation change every one of these passwords as a precaution in case one of the installers had other ideas. 

get familiar with the system and test it every week. Get quotes from a lot of companies before you decide on one. You can get one company to install the alarm system and another just their transmitter for the armed response.

Out of curiosity i asked a company for a quotation to install a intruder and panic alarm in my business when it opened.
The quotation was R5 465. I installed it for R 2980.

Hope i've been of some help. Any further questions, just ask and i'll be happy to answer as soon as i can.

Take Care

----------

daveob (20-Nov-08), John Kelly (27-Dec-08), Superscenic (04-Dec-08)

----------


## Loman

One more thing, in my experience it is always better to link your alarm system to a company that isn't very big like ADT and Chubb although make sure that they have been established for a while.

They would usually keep you more satisfied as a loss would affect them a lot more than the other big shots.

----------


## Loman

I've visited Novosun's website regarding the webcam surveillance i mentioned two posts back and I'm sorry to announce that the free version of SurveillizCam isn't available for downloading anymore. 

I still have the free version for anyone interested. It is around 7.55MB and I'll email it to those of you that are interested.

Please note that as it is the free version it is limited to one channel only.

----------

